# A little help, questions on GB vertical mill and lumber mill



## Definitive Dave (Dec 20, 2013)

I posted this in the chainsaw forum, but this probably a little better fit.

I accidently bought a chainsaw shop back in august and have sold about 320 chainsaws since. I am now starting to sell off the labeled NOS parts and the weird esoteric stuff that came with the shop.


I have a very gently used (tried out) GB Chainsaw mill and vertical mill with all the attachments, instructions, etc.
I keep having crazy ideas about buying a bigger bar and milling some of the ash we seem to cut down constantly.
GB is well respected for their bars, but I can't find diddly-poop on their mills, which don't still seem to be made.
I was told this pair was between $850 and $900 new and the owner set up a 48" on an 075 to try it out, but never really got around to milling with it. It has 2 sets of rails etc.
Anyone know if this is the mac daddy of chainsaw mills or the crazy kanye stealing taylor's spotlight version?
I'm hesitant to put it on CL or Ebay cause I know nothing.

need more time, need more knowledge, need more time to learn
Dave


----------



## nk14zp (Dec 20, 2013)

How do you accidently buy a saw shop? I need to know so I can tell the wife it was an accident if I ever get one.


----------



## BobL (Dec 20, 2013)

Yeah they stopped making mills some time ago.

How about posting some pics?

GB made several kinds of Chainsaw mills (CSM). 
The GB model whereby the mill bolts to the bar bolts on the saw is a rugged higher end mill that increases the width of the cut because there is no need for an inboard bar clamp.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 21, 2013)

Here are a few pics of it sitting around the garage, looking casual amongst the clutter 
If better pics would help I can snap some, just tell me what I am looking for.





here you see the mill asserting dominance over a piece of expanded metal whilst a ladder looks on






nobody puts baby in the corner - well except Dave






the vertical mill is to the left next to the tube with all the shorter 36" parts in it, and yeah that's a NOS 8" bar in front of my 3-25


----------



## nk14zp (Dec 21, 2013)

That's not a vertical mill.


----------



## BobL (Dec 21, 2013)

nk14zp said:


> That's not a vertical mill.


The vertical mill is the small plate and other bits and pieces underneath the bigger one. It's a very basic mill - probably not worth that much.

The bigger one is one of the rugged "bolts to the bar bolts" mills.

Aggiewoodbutchr has one and modified it to get a bit more cutting length out of it. I would link you to his thread on his mods but the pics are all gone.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 21, 2013)

From reading through the instructions it looks like you bolt up the vertical mill to make the initial cut lengthwise down the timber to get a nice flat place to start milling and then use the csm to make lumber, planks.
The big mill has dual handles and looks like it could be used to cut beam size lumber as well as planks and rough dimensional stuff. Was this a good quality piece akin to the bars GB makes when it was being sold or was it low quality.
I am nearly 100% not going to use it, but want to know more before I try to find it a new home.
Dave


----------



## BobL (Dec 22, 2013)

Definitive Dave said:


> From reading through the instructions it looks like you bolt up the vertical mill to make the initial cut lengthwise down the timber to get a nice flat place to start milling and then use the csm to make lumber, planks.


It depends what size logs you are tackling and what dimensions you want to cut.
If they are big logs I sometimes use them the other way around.
e.g. cut 2/3/4/6" thick slabs - lever/slide them so they partially overhang the log (or slide them onto strong saw horses) and peel off lumber as needed.



> Was this a good quality piece akin to the bars GB makes when it was being sold or was it low quality.


Good quality.


----------



## nk14zp (Dec 22, 2013)

My mistake I see it now. It's about the same as a beam machine.


----------



## gemniii (Dec 23, 2013)

Definitive Dave said:


> <snip>
> 
> I accidently bought a chainsaw shop back in august and have sold about 320 chainsaws since. I am now starting to sell off the labeled NOS parts and the weird esoteric stuff that came with the shop.
> <snip>





nk14zp said:


> How do you accidently buy a saw shop? I need to know so I can tell the wife it was an accident if I ever get one.



Yes, please tell us how you


> accidently bought a chainsaw shop


?

Back in September I bought a


> Rockwell/Delta Radial Arm Saw. 1 Powermatic 10" Table Saw. Powermatic Planer.(16") Rockwell/Delta Belt/Disc Sander.


 at auction. But I ended up with the above plus a Powermatic model 60 Jointer (8"), a Powermatic model 81 Band Saw (20") and a Craftsman 10" table saw. I consider the jointer, band saw, and table saw as "accidental" purchases. But an ENTIRE chainsaw shop!!

We need to know details! I'd like to "accidently buy" a Kubota tractor dealership.

I can envision telling SWMBO


> Sorry honey, I just didn't see the entire dealership was included when I bid on the brush cutter.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 26, 2013)

I run a full service landscape company, and we have been doing more and more tree work each of the last three years as I get more comfortable with my climber and the equipment. He is an 8 year line clearance Asplundh veteran but previous to him joining my company we did whatever a customer asked that could be done with a 16" echo from the ground. So this summer I knew I had a job coming that was too big for my MS440 and was looking for a 660 or 066. The water elm we needed to remove had a trunk to thick for the 32" bar and I thought I would need more "umph" to pull a 36". Well Ebay and CL just weren't lining up my prospects well and time was running a little short so I checked out a CL ad of a guy about an hour away selling his grandfathers Stihl dealership remaining stock, etc. He originally was asking like $28K, but when I met with him he told me most guys who came to look just stood there with gaping mouth trying to take it all in. I did the same thing, but he gave me a price that was so crazy low I had to say yes and arrange how to get it all back to my garage. Took 3 trips with the 20' dump trailer, using plywood on top of layers of saws to stack more layers of saws. Cabinets of used and NOS parts for lots of brands and even buried somewhere in the hoard a new set of rings for the 066 I still hadn't found. I arranged an invitation only AS two day yard sale and it was well attended despite AS going hacker side up in the prior week and days before the sale. I sold a lot of saws and parts and grinders and gallons of bar oil and literature (shop service manual for a contra), and met a lot of guys who really know their stuff about chainsaws and were happy to chew the fat with a relative ignoramus like me for hours  Set m son to selling literature and parts on Ebay and have done very well with the whole venture. I did manage to pick up a pair of 066s though one from Ebay proved to be a gutless, powerless slacker and the 440 with the 36" took down the 5' 10"x120' (counted 136 rings in the stump) water elm in the end.
The 066 red light sold quickly at the yardsale so I still have no 660, but do have a pair of 064s and pair of 046s now and one of the 064s is visiting mastermind for a woods port.
I kept a few crazy old saws just as momentos and still have about 25 nice pioneers for sale as well as enough parts to keep my son busy for a few years or so.
The mills were bought by the grandson of the stihl dealer to try out with the first 075 he rebuilt but he said he never got past really setting it up and making a few test cuts, sometimes real life prevails 
If any of you guys have interest in the mill(s), drop me a line, I really don't need another hobby would be interested in trades on pro stihl stuff or parts therefor.
Prior to the great hacker invasion there was a long detailed thread with dozens of pictures here at AS, but I fear it is lost now.
Dave


----------



## woodsrunner (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a couple of the GB mills and really like them. I bought them brand new. However, I didn't pay anywhere near $850 for them. If I recall correctly the vertical mill attachment was only in the $50.00 to $75.00 dollar range and the regular horizontal mills were more like $200.oo to $300.00 depending on rail length. A short rail length mill would be on the lower end of the spectrum.

Scott


----------



## Trever (Jan 7, 2014)

Here are is my GB 44" double ender (far end fixed with 3.8 all thread and locking nuts). I run an auxiliary tank as well for longer boards.

Trever


----------



## Trever (Jan 7, 2014)

BobL said:


> The vertical mill is the small plate and other bits and pieces underneath the bigger one. It's a very basic mill - probably not worth that much.
> 
> The bigger one is one of the rugged "bolts to the bar bolts" mills.
> 
> Aggiewoodbutchr has one and modified it to get a bit more cutting length out of it. I would link you to his thread on his mods but the pics are all gone.




Here are some that I have to modify my GB mill with from AggieWoodButcher. The best setup for GB mill that I have seen and of course the mill that you built Bob.

Trever


----------



## Definitive Dave (Feb 6, 2014)

Update, sold the pair of mills locally with an 056 magnum2 in really nice shape with a like new 32" Stihl ES bar for $570.00. He is happy, I'm happy and I gave him a link to start reading here, as he said he has a lot of wood to play with.
Thanks for the info here, it definitely helped
Dave


----------



## Trever (Aug 27, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> Update, sold the pair of mills locally with an 056 magnum2 in really nice shape with a like new 32" Stihl ES bar for $570.00. He is happy, I'm happy and I gave him a link to start reading here, as he said he has a lot of wood to play with.
> Thanks for the info here, it definitely helped
> Dave


 
Good price and great saw! Do you have any series 1111 parts? As you see in my avatar, I run a 076 Super built from a Brazilian TS 760. Yes it can be done... it has an automatic and manual oiler.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Aug 27, 2015)

I have developed a decent stash of 1111 stuff as I now build 076 and 051 custom saws 
what stuff do you need?
Dave


----------

